# Thumbs



## stonetag (Dec 20, 2013)

Why do some folks when bench pressing flat, inc., dec., insist on tucking their thumbs inside against their forefinger instead of the thumbs around the bar? I have seen seasoned guys doing this, and telling me they can push more weight this way. I call BS! what do you guys think?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Never heard of it, I always grip around the bar


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

It's called the suicide grip. I used to bench that way myself for a while until I weaned myself off of it. It can be dangerous if you're not experienced.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Seeker said:


> It's called the suicide grip. I used to bench that way myself for a while until I weaned myself off of it. It can be dangerous if you're not experienced.



Is there an advantage to it?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

There are those that  are extremely against it and then you'll find those who'll say it's just a matter of preference. I once hurt my thumb a long time ago and every time I benched it would cramp up so I adapted to the suicide grip which allowed me to bench without pain. Now I bench with the normal grip again but I do all my rowing, pull downs, pull-ups this way still. As for advantages I didn't notice any one way or the other but everyone is different


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is a good take on the false grip ( suicide grip ) by Dave Tate.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

IMO the 'suicide grip' is dangerous and should only be used by experience lifters with spotters...and even then I find it hard to justify using that grip. If the bar is moving and your key is stationary as in bench press, press, cleans, etc you should have the thumb around he bar. In a lift such as the squat, since the bar isn't directly moving relative to your body, the bar should be around the heel of the palm with thumbs over the bar not wrapped around.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 20, 2013)

It's also a very inefficient way to transfer energy.
With the lay-back you need to put on your wrists just to hold the bar, energy is lost to rotation when the actual press is initiated.
And it opens you up to wrist injuries.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 20, 2013)

I have to agree. Suicide grip is  very dangerous. I was playing around with for a while, but went back years ago.

I don't wrap my thumbs around the bar when I squat though.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 20, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> It's also a very inefficient way to transfer energy.
> With the lay-back you need to put on your wrists just to hold the bar, energy is lost to rotation when the actual press is initiated.
> And it opens you up to wrist injuries.



Right Iron, imagine a center line from elbow to center of bar, the line shouldn't jog out of line due to this" false grip".


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 20, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Right Iron, imagine a center line from elbow to center of bar, the line shouldn't jog out of line due to this" false grip".



It's funny how often people forget the fundamentals of a lift.


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2013)

I only like it on skullcrushers for some reason...


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Me too Azog, I'm assuming you're using an EZ bar?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2013)

lol, I use this grip on OHP, close grip for tris, bench etc......can't do it any other way


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> I only like it on skullcrushers for some reason...





Iron1 said:


> Me too Azog, I'm assuming you're using an EZ bar?



Yeah I do the same with the EZ bar. It takes stress off my elbows for whatever reason. I also usually do them on an incline.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2013)

Azog said:


> I only like it on skullcrushers for some reason...



For the same reason people like suicide grip on bench. Feels like more tricep involvement


----------



## regular (Dec 20, 2013)

I always wrap my thumbs around the bar.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

regular said:


> I always wrap my thumbs around the bar.



Ouch...this is why I do it too; plus you don't have to hyperextend the wrist to get the bar over the forearm.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 20, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol, I use this grip on OHP, close grip for tris, bench etc......can't do it any other way



Same here .....i use suicide grip on OHP........


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 20, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Same here .....i use suicide grip on OHP........



Careful the bar doesn't slip. Also you need to watch for tendinitis in the wrist as to get the bar in the right plane of motion on the press you need to hyperextended the wrist under load.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

When benching, the power is transferred down you radius and ulna.  For the most efficient transfer of energy, the bar must be exactly in that line.  A false grip achieves that line.  If you use a grip that is not in line with the radius and ulna, you are putting your wrist at risk.  If you manage to fully grip the bar and find your forearm line, you will understand what weird is and see why some turn to the "suicide grip."  

I am an equipped lifter and fully grip the bar.  I have used both, and the power projection from a false grip is greater.  

An example I always give to help people that hate the idea of a powerlifter's BP is this:  Imagine yourself in the star wars movie.  You are on the star destroyer and are trapped in the garbage crusher.  The wall is closing in....how would you position your hands for maximum power output?  Bodybuilding press with elbows flared?  Not is R2D2 means anything to you. You would create a arch in your back, lay on your upper back, tuck your elbows and drive like hell.  Get into the pushup position right now.  Substitute the floor with a bar.  Are you doing more of a powerlifting press or a bodybuilding press?  Right.  

Now for the grip.  Can you do more pushups on that "perfect pushup" contraption or with your palms flat on the floor.  It may only be a small percentage difference, but in PLing...that counts.


Sorry for the lengthy reply, but the old lady hates me right now, and she thinks I am working.  So type-itty type type....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2013)

Might explain why I use that grip for speed work or anything at 50%


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 21, 2013)

Jenner said:


> lol, I use this grip on OHP, close grip for tris, bench etc......can't do it any other way



I do the same thing Jen


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 21, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Careful the bar doesn't slip. Also you need to watch for tendinitis in the wrist as to get the bar in the right plane of motion on the press you need to hyperextended the wrist under load.



Honestly doc .....i studied the OHP and mechanics,position and pom......and it has been the best way for me to accomplish the demand of the lift.  But i understand what u are saying in regards to wrists.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 22, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Same here .....i use suicide grip on OHP........




I use it for everything, the other just isn't comfortable to me...


----------

